# Overnighter Drybag/Airbags for RENT



## N. Wigston (Nov 5, 2003)

We have two sets of Wildwasser Large overnighter airbag/drybags for rent in our shop. They are also for sale, but it may be a good rental for someone who wants to try them out or doesn't do a lot of overnighters. They rent for $2 for the first day. Here is the link: http://www.whitewatertube.com/Wildw...e-Floatation-Bag-Set-Large--RENTAL_p_344.html

For those that don't know what these are, they are a drybag with an inflation tube so they can be used as flotation in the stern of your boat. I find them to be indispensable, especially for overnighters. 

Nick


----------



## shonuffkayak (Feb 2, 2011)

N. Wigston said:


> We have two sets of Wildwasser Large overnighter airbag/drybags for rent in our shop. They are also for sale, but it may be a good rental for someone who wants to try them out or doesn't do a lot of overnighters. They rent for $2 for the first day. Here is the link: http://www.whitewatertube.com/Wildwasser-Overnighter-Storage-Floatation-Bag-Set-Large--RENTAL_p_344.html
> 
> For those that don't know what these are, they are a drybag with an inflation tube so they can be used as flotation in the stern of your boat. I find them to be indispensable, especially for overnighters.
> 
> Nick


Wildwasser dry/float bags rock


----------

